
Show HN: CodeGophers, Send an email to get any coding task done in 48 hours - marcell
http://codegophers.com
======
smitherfield
"Credentials: We're ex-Googlers and trained computer scientists. We invert
binary trees [links to
[https://twitter.com/mxcl/status/608682016205344768](https://twitter.com/mxcl/status/608682016205344768)
] for fun."

Wow, way to ensure I am never, ever going to recommend this service to anyone.
I am not impressed they can invert a binary tree. What is impressive is how
they can manage to come across as pretentious, try-hard bullies in their own
effing marketing material.

~~~
marcell
Thanks for the feedback. It was meant to be tongue in cheek, but clearly it
came off the wrong way. We're going to revise this shortly.

------
kwikiel
I am very happy to see startups like this.

Convenience factor from Uber - when ordering taxi i am not sure if it will be
in my place in 20 minutes. In Uber i am very sure. Same apply here - task will
be made in 48h or not.

I imagine future startups all like these - when user will be starting a chat
with AI that will route him for humans or another AI to finish the task.

Back to the history when people were calling services from yellow pages.

[http://www.cluetrain.com/](http://www.cluetrain.com/) \- "De-cloaking,
getting personal: We are those markets. We want to talk to you."

------
theaustinseven
This could be something that could work pretty well, but it makes me think of
this xkcd: [http://xkcd.com/1425/](http://xkcd.com/1425/)

~~~
elbigbad
Why? Surely experienced programmers, who are being asked to do the work before
giving a cost estimate, know the difference between a project that will take
48 hours and one that will take five years. Plus they charge, if I read
correctly, a maximum of $500 so one would think they wouldn't take anything
that's even remotely out of that $scope.

------
elbigbad
Cool! But these are indeed small tasks. From the site:

18,469 lines of code written, approved, and delivered

137 projects lovingly completed

So that would be 134 lines of code per project?

------
riprowan
This entire concept sinks or swims on its ability to accurately estimate and
control scope.

~~~
kwikiel
Scope is already estimated and contolled by upper bound.

------
bulte-rs
Emails to you are bouncing.

~~~
marcell
It looks like the apply@codegophers.com email is not set up correctly. We'll
fix that shortly, but you can email start@codegophers.com until then.

